# Tears of the Sun



## Enzo (23 Jan 2004)

Nick Chinlund‘s character, "Slo" was carrying a laptop. It was used to locate and track the positions of the Nigerian troops who were pursuing the SEAL team.

I‘m assuming that this was a piece of equipment that was receiving telemetry from a satellite. Does anyone know if this is the case? If so, what is this equipment and what are it‘s capabilities? Or is this just wishful thinking by the producers?


----------



## Infanteer (23 Jan 2004)

Didn‘t they have that in the Millenium Falcon?


----------



## Korus (23 Jan 2004)

Well, first it involved implanting GPS in each and every one of their enemies, so the sattelites could track them. (That‘s why I line my helmet with tinfoil.. so the sattelites can‘t read my mind)

That‘s the only way the F/A-18s could fire their napalm tipped AIM-120 AMRAAMS at the ground troops.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (23 Jan 2004)

However those F18s were quite advanced...

How else would they be able to dock with an in-flight ammo plane to load these amazing missiles that they neglected to take off with?  :evil:


----------



## Enzo (23 Jan 2004)

I‘m going to assume that there isn‘t anything like that then eh? Thanks for answering my question.

PS

You forgot to mention the shot of Willis with his aimpoint on backwards.


----------



## Slim (24 Jan 2004)

I still enjoyed the movie...Even though I really doubt whether the Seals would have been picked up by two helicopters configured for ASW ops...Still a good flick.

And you gotta remember when Harry Humphries ( the tech advisor) was a Seal they didn‘t have all the jammie kit.


----------



## Korus (24 Jan 2004)

Well, they where operating off a carrier, and carriers have seahawks.. I don‘t know about the seahawk‘s troop carrying capabilities.

But yeah, I actually liked that movie too. Another movie I liked was "Behind Enemy Lines".. It‘s got good special effects, but I really have to look beyond all the inaccuracies.


----------



## Enzo (24 Jan 2004)

Really Korus? Sounds like you should be in the Mary Jane forum then


----------



## East Side Soprano (24 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Korus:
> [qb]That‘s the only way the F/A-18s could fire their napalm tipped AIM-120 AMRAAMS at the ground troops. [/qb]


Korus, the AIM-120 AMRAAM is an AIR TO AIR missile. No way the F/A-18‘s were shooting AMRAAMS at ground targets. Those were more likely to be some type of other miscellaneous weaponry (most likely something made up for the movie), but definitely not AMRAAMS.


----------



## Infanteer (24 Jan 2004)

I think that was the point of joke, Einstein...we all watch TLC


----------



## GrahamD (24 Jan 2004)

Tears of the Sun?

Wasn‘t that a documentary filmed by imbedded journalists?


----------



## gate_guard (24 Jan 2004)

Korus,
"Behind Enemy Lines"? I‘m sorry but I‘ve got to disagree w/ you there.  Yeah, it went a little beyond small "inaccuracies" when the pilot "dude" made it through a field of bouncing betty‘s with nary a scratch. I loved how they portrayed the Marines too, since when is a mission voluntary? And etc, etc, etc, explosions are a dime a dozen these days, what impresses me is when a military based movie actually tries to make things realistic without falling into the Hollywood action-movie type crap. Whatever, just my opinion.


----------



## Korus (24 Jan 2004)

hah, yeah, but I try not to consider movies like that as ‘war‘ movies.. just action movies with lots of military kit...


----------



## Slim (25 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Korus:
> [qb] Well, they where operating off a carrier, and carriers have seahawks.. I don‘t know about the seahawk‘s troop carrying capabilities.
> [/qb]


A seahawk can carry 12 to 15 Crunchies ( Infantry) inside them...That‘s not what I was getting at.

 The ASW kit is a tad expensive and I don‘t think they would risk exposing that stuff to ground fire or letting a third world nation unfriendly to the U.S. get their hands on it. Thats all.

Also as I understand it the ASW kit has to be put in by the factory on shore so to speak. Its not 2 sailors and a couple of different size sockets rigging the thing up...

Cheers
Slim  :crybaby:


----------



## EX-STRAT (29 Jan 2004)

It‘s Hollywood boys, sit back eat popcorn and take it in. 99% of viewers are civilians who just like the action and thats what sells tickets!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jan 2004)

With regard to carrier based Seahawks...not all are fitted for ASW. A carrier operates with escorts and those helos on the escorts are predominately for ASW. The Seahawks in Tears of the Sun , I didn‘t see evidence of sonobuoy launchers, dipping sonar or rails for torpedoes so that leads me to believe they were your standard ‘Hawk.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Jan 2004)

I will never forget my partner at work saying he did‘nt like Saving Private Ryan because they ruined a good war story with all the gory stuff at the begining. It‘s moments like that when you realize a lot of people really don‘t know anything different than what they watch in films.            CHEERS


----------



## Enzo (30 Jan 2004)

EX-STRAT great pic.

Monkhouse, walking out of Natural Born Killers years ago I overheard this, "I didn‘t like it when they were shooting people with those shotguns, was all that blood really necessary?"

Sums it up eh.


----------



## Slim (30 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Ex-Dragoon:
> [qb] With regard to carrier based Seahawks...not all are fitted for ASW.  [/qb]


TND

Before I even start please let me say that I realize full well that an army guy taking on a navy guy about navy kit is really, REALLY asking for it. With that in mind, here I go. ( please don‘t be hard on me when you prove me wrong.)

I believe that the two Seahawks in that movie have a surface search radar dome mounted underneath the main body of the aircraft. I think that the aircraft themselves were from a reserve Sqn in Hawaii. I did look the kit up in a Janes book but readily admit I am no expert.

 I am however somewhat curious as to what those large domes are for as I thought they were ASW mounted something-or-others.

Cheerfully asking for it.
Slim


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Jan 2004)

Geez Slim now I will have to go see the movie again as I don‘t recall the dome.


----------



## EX-STRAT (31 Jan 2004)

Enzo isn‘t it great to live in a great country where you have the right to view such a sick film and voice your oppinion? Could be worse!


----------



## Enzo (31 Jan 2004)

Sick film and opinion, absolutely. Ask me about "Riding in Cars w/ Boys." (g/f dragged me to that, definitely a sick film)

Slim, I saw the domes, no idea as to their purpose, figured some sort of radar.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Jan 2004)

Domes are ususally surface search radar or a dipping sonar.


----------

